# 96372 v 96402



## Melissa Harris CPC (Feb 9, 2012)

Need some clarification on 96372 and 96402.

We are administering an injection for testosterone intramuscularly.  The patient is seen for the injection only and a nurse performs the procedure.  The patient brings the drug to the office.  Which code should we be using??  96372 or 96402?  And should a nurse visit (99211) be billed wih this??


----------



## stockekt (Feb 9, 2012)

If the pt is coming in solely for the injection and is providing the drug, 96372 is all you should bill.  96402 is the administration code for Chemotherapy drugs such as Lupron.

Hope this helps.


----------

